# Good source for boston surrounds?



## erazz (Oct 12, 2012)

I need to replace the foam surrounds on my boston hd10's 6" midwoofer and 10" passive. Anybody have any bostons they have done this to, and/or a good source for them?
Thanks in advance guys!


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Have you checked Parts Express?


----------



## erazz (Oct 12, 2012)

yes i have they don't have the proper surrounds for my particular speakers. Apparently boston uses a different style than most other manufacturers, and the mid/woofer is a 6" driver that is not very common. I did find a kit for them finally but the cost seems a little high to me. Guess i will just have to bite the bullet and order from them.


----------

